
Cornell University Ergonomics Web (2016) - bookofjoe
http://ergo.human.cornell.edu/
======
iamcreasy
It says "THIS WEBSITE WILL BE CLOSING DOWN ON DECEMBER 31, 2018" \- anybody
knows why?

------
throwaway8402
This website has been around since 1993 and now it’s closing down?

Edit: It’s said that for over a year.

